# El circuito de control mas sencillo para Leds RGB



## freddy0062 (Ene 16, 2011)

Sé que hay muchos circuitos con leds RGB, pero ninguno tan sencillo como el que he diseñado, totalmente a prueba de novatos solo usa leds, resistencias y potenciometros para controlar la intensidad de cada color, solo me faltan sus aprobaciones ya que mis conocimientos en electrónica son limitados, no se si algo estará mal, pues no he montado el circuito.

Mi idea es usarlo en mi usando la tencion comun de 12V que este me proporciona, solo me ha surgido una duda, de *¿cuantos watt deben se las resistencias?* y ¿*de que valor deben ser los potenciometros?*. Anteriormente he hecho la prueba con un solo led y el potenciometro que use (no se de que valor, no lo tenia descrito) era demasiado sensible, muy difícil de sintonizar una intensidad especifica. En cuanto a las resistecias, cuando fui a comprarlas me preguntaron... ¿de 1/4 ó de 1/2 watio? yo no tenia ni idea y dije... deme una de 1/2 y una de 1/4  . Cuando llegue a probe las dos por separado y funcionaban practicamente igual, solo que una el led dismunuye un poco su intensidad, entonces me pregunto... ¿Cual usar para el circuito la de 1/4 ó 1/2 ?

Espero recibir sus respuestas, criticas y comentarios... Saludos!!



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2011)

¿ Led´s en paralelo ?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

despacito fogonazo................y con calma .


----------



## zopilote (Ene 16, 2011)

Hay que darle despacito, pero es la cruda realidad conseguir potenciometros de 500ohmios a 1W son muy caros y todo por que se coloco en paralelo(las corrientes suman), y si tenemos en cuenta que la corriente en un led sube cuando se calientan, y si estan muy juntos. Hay  muchos peros en este esquema. Lo bueno es que solo es el principio quisiera llegar a diseñarlo pero con otros sistemas(y por lo complicado ya no seria inmediato). Ojala apoyen  a freddy0062.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2011)

habria que decirle entonces que los leds un poquito especiales son de cuidado ?
que en otros temas se analiza esto de el manejo de leds con corriente constante ?
que si te pasas le acortas al vida util.
pque por eso incluso hay drivers especificos para ellos y hojas de datos extensas??
y que con un pote comun , por la potencia que maneja solo podras manejar un led por que sino le haces salir humo en seguida ????

y que el resto de la comunidad electronica no es pava, si no lo hacen asi como el lo hace (poner un pote + R. limitadora + todos lso leds que se le canten ) 
*POR ALGO SERA ???*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

No es buena idea poner LEDs en paralelo, en el dibujo original la fuente está invertida.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La resistencias son muy baratas, no hay porque no usarlas, cuando son realmente necesarias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2011)

Poner leds en paralelo es garantía de fundición de leds. NUNCA se ponen en paralelo.


----------



## freddy0062 (Ene 16, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Poner leds en paralelo es garantía de fundición de leds. NUNCA se ponen en paralelo.



Ok, entonces por lo poco que he logrado entender de los comentarios no se deben poner leds en paralelo... rediseñando el circuito:

​

Para el control de los colores verde y azul elimine la resistencia limitadora, pues según los cálculos mas bien me hace falta una mayor tencion para encender los 10 leds, con 12V solo me alcanza para alimentar máximo 4 leds para el color azul y 6 leds para el color verde. *¿No hay problema si los dejo sin resistencia, así como lo muestra el diagrama? ademas todavía quedo con la duda... ¿de que valor deben ser los potenciometros? *




.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> Ok, entonces por lo poco que he logrado entender de los comentarios *no se deben poner leds en paralelo*... rediseñando el circuito:
> 
> ​.


 
Podes conectar los Leds en paralelo, solo que deberias poner a cada Led su correspondiente R limitadora.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola.

Sigues conectando los LEDs en paralelo, todo LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora.
Mira el dibujo del mensaja #6, allí todas los LEDs tienen una resistencia limitadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> . . . Espero recibir sus respuestas, criticas y comentarios . . .



Sere directo y franco: los dos circuitos estan mal. Tiene que aprender sobre la ley de Ohm y la ley de Kirchhoff si quiere diseñar algo asi de simple.


----------



## freddy0062 (Ene 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sigues conectando los LEDs en paralelo, todo LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora.
> Mira el dibujo del mensaja #6, allí todas los LEDs tienen una resistencia limitadora.
> ...



Ok, entonces lo hare de esta forma:



elaficionado dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 46466
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46432
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46433




Como calculo la resistencia limitadora para cada color en cada led? como si fuera un led normal  con resistencia en serie? seria entonces....

Rojo=    510Ω
Verde=  500Ω
Azul=    450Ω


Y lo mas importante que no me han aclarado, *¿de que valor deben ser los potenciometros?*




.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hay algo que todavia no comprendiste, al poner los led en paralelo se suman sus corrientes de consumo, por lo que tu potenciometro no soportara tanto consumo y terminara siendo una tostada.

Los valores de R de cada led, te da exactamente 600Ω , para los tres colores, ya que los tres cosumen la misma corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Si los potenciómetros son para obtener un color distinto a rojo, verde o azul, puedes usar un potenciómetro de 1K (o prueba otro cercano).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> . . . Si los potenciómetros son para obtener un color distinto a rojo, verde o azul, puedes usar un potenciómetro de 1K . . .



   Que buen chiste Elaficionado, le deseo suerte con la busqueda de un resistor variable de 40W.   

Consigan calculadora y hagan cuentas del consumo de esos 10 leds. Solamente para 1W, la resistencia a usar es de 25Ω.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 17, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Que buen chiste Elaficionado, le deseo suerte con la busqueda *de un resistor variable de 40W*.


 

Es lo que le decia anteriormente, el consumo es demasiado para una R, no por nada se usan circuitos mas elaborados y no solo un simple potenciometro!!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

A veces "lo barato es caro" o "lo simple es mas complicado" es mas fácil controlar por pwm, consume menos y es mas barato y ocupa menos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Muchachos no conoce la ley de ohm, la corriente es inveramente proporcional a R (mayor resistencia, menor corriente). Se necesitaría muchos vatios si las corriente son cosntantes, cosa que no ocurre aquí.

Otra opción:






Se pones los reguladores a 9V, se calculan las nuevas resistencia limitadoras.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

La segunda version del circuito si se ve mas acorde a la realidad electrica y fisica.



Mandrake dijo:


> . . . Solamente para 1W, la resistencia a usar es de 25Ω . . .





elaficionado dijo:


> . . . la corriente es inveramente proporcional a R (mayor resistencia, menor corriente) . . .



Si conoce la ley al dedo, entonces no "adivine" un valor de resistencia variable que *NO* permitira el paso de la corriente requerida por los *10 leds* (con sus resistencias).


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola:

Hace tiemo hice un circuito para regular la intensidad de un display de siete segmentos; la intensidad de los siete segmentos a la vaz, con un potenciometro... era un proyecto sencillo, todo con componentes discretos. Esta es la version simple... basicamente un espejo de corriente. Uno de estos por cada color... creo que es una opcion sencilla...

Un saludo


----------



## freddy0062 (Ene 22, 2011)

y que me dicen de este? lo encontre en http://www.ledfacil.com.ar/circrgb.html podria modificarse para usar solo 10 leds. Este circuito solo usa el ULN2803 y resistencias limitadoras para cada color, ademas de potenciometros para controlar la intensidad de los colores. Pero estan conectados en paralelo y no llevan resistencias limitadoras en cada led, muy diferente a lo que ya se ha explicado aqui.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> y que me dicen de este? lo encontre en.......


 Otra ves los LED en paralelo. 
El ULN2803 no esta pensado como para trabajar en zona lineal.


----------



## freddy0062 (Ene 22, 2011)

es lo que intento comprender, si se dice que leds en paralelo es "garantia de fundicion de leds" entonces por que sigo encontrando circuitos con leds en paralelo??

creo que ya se porque estan en paralelo... la respuesta esta en la misma web... 




> > http://www.ledfacil.com.ar/manual.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> es lo que intento comprender, si se dice que leds en paralelo es "garantia de fundicion de leds" entonces por que sigo encontrando circuitos con leds en paralelo??.......


No te confíes en "*Todo*" lo que encuentras en la RED.
Lee todos los comentarios al respecto que se hagan.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 22, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> es lo que intento comprender, si se dice que leds en paralelo es "garantia de fundicion de leds" entonces por que sigo encontrando circuitos con leds en paralelo? . . .



Freddy0062, usted habra visto que en el comercio se venden linternas recargables a leds de alto brillo (marca "gato", made in Asia).
La primera vez que vi esa linterna, yo imagine que usaba la configuracion serie y la pila debia ser de 10V.
Cuando tuve la oportunidad de "desarmar" una, encontre los siguientes componentes:



Bateria recargable de 4.5V.
Una resistencia.
Tres leds blancos de alto brillo.
Puente rectificador y condensador para recargar la bateria a la red.
Y en el zocalo estan conectados los tres leds en paralelo, con una sola resistencia limitadora de corriente.

En la actualidad: un electronico asiatico no piensa que los leds en paralelo se fundiran mientras suministre el voltaje y la corriente requerida al conjunto. Pero el tecnico latinoamericano; seguira creyendo que es malo hacerlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola.

El fabricante chino, como cualquier otro frabircante de algo, piensa en utilidad o ganancia, mientras menos me cueste fabricar un producto, es más mayor beneficio económico.
El que en las linternas chinas pongan LEDs en paralelo, no hace que eso sea correcto, sino, más económico. Si tengo que fabricar miles de lintenas y no colocara los LEDs en paralelo, tendría que usar muchas más resistencia. Es decir, 100,000 linternas chinas de 3 LEDs, usan 100,000 resistencia, porque los LEDs están en paralelo, pero, si ponen a cada LED una resistencia, los fabricantes de linternas usaría 300,000 resistencias.
Como se puede ver, no tiene nada que ver con lo que piensa el electrónico chino, se trata de economía, ganancias de dinero y no de electrónica.

Ya que si fuese tan simple, como poner LEDs en paralelo, que razón tiene que se fabriquen circuito especialicados en excitar LEDs (LEDs Drivers).

Sólo mira aquí: http://www.google.com.pe/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEwQsAQwAw

Las cosas se pueden hacer corectamente o incorrectamente, eso, ya depende quién lo hace.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2011)

La segunda parte es a donde se conectan; si por ejemplo están a la salida de un circuito integrado que no es capaz de fundir un solo led aunque no lleve resistencia, pues no pasará nada, se calentará el IC y si lleva protección irá tirando.
Si lo hacemos con una fuente que de 40A por ejemplo la batería de un coche fulminará todos los leds conforme se caliente uno mas que los demás o por pequeñas tolerancias. Igual tienes suerte y aguanta hasta que cobres y puedes seguir contento, es lo que se llama comúnmente_ "Mantente mientras cobro"_.
También hay que considerar el origen de los leds, si tienes la garantía de que son todos de "la misma hornada" del mismo lote y fabricante es probable que sobrevivan bastante en paralelo, eso si, tiens que asegurarte de soldar los tres igual, limpiar el terminal igual, refrigerar igual etc.
Poderse se puede conectar en paralelo, y darles un martillazo también se puede pero normalmente se romperá en ambos casos.
Digamos que en paralelo compras muchos boletos para que te toque la lotería (se fundan) y un circuito serio tarde o temprano volará; porque se calienta, hace viento y se mueve, humedad etc. Si es para jugar un rato seguramente dará igual.


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 23, 2011)

Veo que hemos llegado a unas conclusiones muy interesantes... tambien quiero aportar algo:

Es cierto que algunos fabricantes (supongo que sobre todo chinos) ponen LEDs en paralelo. Como mencionais,  es para ahorrar gastos, no obstante, no todos los fabricantes lo hacen, tambien he visto linternas donde los LEDs tinen su respectiva resistencia...

Me gusta lo que dices, Scooter, ya que hay fuentes que no son capaces de fundir LEDs, y el otro factor importante la diferencia entre los LEDs... teniendo en cuenta estos dos factores, en el ejemplo que propongo, los LEDs en paralelo no se fundirian, lo que ocurre, y esto depende en gran parte de lo "iguales" que sean los LED, es que algunos luciran mas que otros. Ya que, depende de tu tolerancia que digas que un componenete es igual que otro... 

Otra vez mencionando el origen del LED, esta vez uno solo... algunos tienen mas probabilidades de fundirse que otros desde el momento que son fabricados (digamos que he tenido la buena suerte de trabajar con LEDs "malos" y "buenos")...

Llegados a este punto, me gustaria mencionar que en el circuito que puse antes, al construirlo puse resistencias de 100ohm en los emisores de los transistores (tampoco todos los transistores son iguales), y las dos resistencias que regulan, a la hora de construir, los cambie por un regulador de corriente... a veces pienso que me complico un poco, y puedes decir: si funciona sin eso, por que complicarse... pero yo quiero que funcione de este otro modo... 

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2011)

El problema es que los semiconductores no son lineales y así el que conduce mas luce mas y se calienta mas y como se calienta mas conduce mas y se calienta mas y conduce mas... así que es bastante probable que o se rompa o se acorte muy significativamente su vida. Si quieres te das una vuelta por Alicante y verás como los semáforos de leds de ciertas remesas han caído como moscas. En fin es tu decisión.


----------



## freddy0062 (Mar 8, 2011)

Reviviendo el tema... creo que haciendolo de la forma sencilla se vuelve mas complicado de lo que parece, por eso he decidido regular la intensidad por PWM. Haciendo una busqueda con los tags "control led pwm" aparecen miles de circuitos para el control de la intensidad tanto de leds normales, como los bicolor y rgb usando pic, comunicación usb, paralela, y hasta proyectos con arduino. pero de tantos me ha gustado uno en particular por su sencillez, usa un oscilador NE555 como generador de pwm. Les dejo dos circuitos diferentes, diganme que opinan, cual es mejor para usar en el auto?


.





 .


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 8, 2011)

freddy0062 dijo:


> Les dejo dos circuitos diferentes, diganme que opinan, cual es mejor para usar en el auto?



Es el mismo circuito en ambos casos, y si funciona, solo toma los recaudos para la alimentacion de los led, asi como su conexion


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 18, 2011)

Aqui tengo un sistema curioso y muy bueno que me gustaria replicar quizas con pic pueden ayudarme con esto?? el proyecto que les adjunto esta en este enlace 



   seria interesante tener algo asi quizas limitando un poco las dimenciones se los agradeceria las sugerencias.


----------



## David Cruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Este te dará una muy buena guía
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/480/pro481/


----------



## shadow_x (Jul 30, 2012)

saben aqui el problema es la diferencia entre la matematica y la fisica, me puse mucho a pensar en este tema cuando andaba teminando a la carrera y llegue a lo siguiente, a ver si me explico, supongcuando conectas dos leds en paralelo a una fuente de 5v necesitarias dos resistenciasoms conectas dos leds  a una fuente de 5v...

1.- conectando los 5v a los anodos y usando una resistencia para cada led necesitarias dos de 330ohms y consumirias en total 40mA suponiendo que son de alta luminosidad ( 20mA C/U) por lo que es facil pensar que por leyes de ohm puedes sustituir las dos resistencias de 330 ohms por una resistencia de 165 ohms conectando los catodos en comun... las matematicas dicen que es factible pero la fisica dice que fundiras uno o los dos leds, por que? porque al existir una resistencias entre los catodos y tierra se forma un tipo de circuito "abierto" y los 5v tratarian de ir en "contra sentido" del led con menor resistencia ( digamos error de fabrica minimo ) lo que lo fundiria haciendo que la resistencia de 165 ohms funcione solo para un led dandole de golpe los 40mA (el doble de su maximo) y ZAP! ya quemaste los dos leds.

2.- entonces uno pienza que no es posible conectar los leds en paralelo por que pasaria lo mismo pero  si los leds se conectan con una sola resistencia en el anodo y los catodos en comun a tierra evitamos la situacion anterior del flujo regresandose ya que todo iria a tierra, aunque se puede dar la situacion de que se dañe un led probocando la situacion de sobrecarga de corrientes mencionado anteriomente pero a mayor numero de leds si falla uno la variacion de carga sera menor por lo que seria conveniente calcular la resistencia por debajo de la carga minimia de operacion de cada led.

3.- y ya si de plano quieres quitarte de dudas al respecto mejor usa un led RGB de 6 pines que no es mas que 3 leds en un solo encapsulado con sus correspondientes pines independientes para que conectes en serie con mayor facilidad XD


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2012)

disculpa pero te equivocas en el concepto, (o yo no comprendo tu explicacion que menciona que la cosa cambia si la R esta a + en vez de a masa  ) me voy a tomar un rato para explicarte CUAL ES EL PROBLEMA:

si leiste mas atras, en alguna parte de este mensaje o otro nilfred explico todo con una frase:

* EMBALE TERMICO.*

asi que lo primero es entender que les pasa a los leds:

*que es el embale termico ?? *
se ve que al calentarse o al menstruar o lo que sea "ocurre a veces" que se embalan , o sea que si es por ellos consumen mas corriente y eso si se lo permitis los lleva a la destruccion.
es algo similar a un DZ sin RZ .
me explico ??? 
cuando les pasa ?? cuando se calientan , o cuando menos lo pensas, no se , pero les pasa .

ahora bien , vamos a el led:

supongamos que tenes un led que te dice el manual que trabaja con 3v y 20 mA 
y vos lo vas a alimentar con 6v .
si ??
pues le pones una R. en serie de 150 ohms y con eso mas o menos manejas la cosa .
y digo mas o menos por que si el led en su interior le agarra al chiripiorca y se pone casi en corto , pues circularan :
6v/ 150 ohms = 40 mA .

pero bueno , mas o menos va .
*LO IDEAL  es un generador de corriente constante y chau pinela.*
pero nadie "se gasta tanto " .

AHORA BIEN , VAMOS A PONER 2 LEDS EN PARALELO  !!!! 

y como vos decis, calculamos para el ejemplo anterior:
2 leds consumen 20 mA cada uno o sea 40 mA .
asi que pongo 2 leds en // y los alimento con solo una R = 3V / 40 mA  = 75 ohms.
mientras los leds esten felices y respetuosos de la datasheet va a andar todo bien .
PERO  apenas les venga la regla, sea por que uno se calento , o por que anda a saber que es lo que les pasa adentro que se embalan y baja su resistencia.

que pasa ?? 

que lo que lo limita es una R= 75 ohms.

hace el dibujito:
2 resistencias iguales en // >>>> circula la misma corriente por cada una de ellas.

2 resistencias distintas en // >>>> circula mas corriente por la que tenga resistencia mas baja.

ENTONCES  al poner vos la resistencia de 75 ohms como unica limitacion estas permitiendo que circulen "hasta" 6v/ 75 ohms = 80 mA por ese led que se rayo.

*ADEMAS en general con el embale termico viene el efecto avalancha .*
si es como digo , son "los histericos " de la electronica.

se calienta un poquitin  >> baja su R. >>> circula mas corriente (y brila mas) >> por eso se calienta mas >>>baja mas su R >>> circula mas corriente aun  >>> loop 
hasta la muerte .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2012)

Muy buena la explicación. Ya es la n-ésima vez que leo lo mismo en en foro mientras los escépticos no lo han leido ninguna.
Además de lo dicho, la cosa se complica si en lugar de dos leds hay 80 en paralelo. Y también que la curva del diodo es casi vertical, una infima diferencia de tensión puede llevar al doble o mas de corriente.


----------



## chclau (Ago 1, 2012)

Lo peor es que, volviendo atrás, veo que alguien da como ejemplo a lo que hacen algunos fabricantes chinos. Gran ejemplo! China, lamentablemente, es muchas veces el ejemplo de todo lo que NO hay que hacer para diseñar bien. 

Porque supongo que esa es la discusión. Como diseñar BIEN. Si la discusión es otra, por ejemplo, cómo ganar dinero de cualquier manera, cómo estafar a la gente falsificando semiconductores o usándolos en condiciones en las que su vida útil es ínfima... en ese caso, si, hay muchos fabricantes chinos que son el mal ejemplo a imitar


----------



## shadow_x (Ago 2, 2012)

ok ya para olvidarme de los led, si tendo 5 leds en paralelo alimentados por una fuente de 3v siendo 3V el voltaje operativo de los leds ¿que puede salir mal? supongamos que la fuente es de maximo 2 amperes con fusible

este tema me gusta, unque se incista que no se pueden conectar en paralelo es divertido pensar modos de hacer que funcionen los leds en paralelo XD pensar fuera de la caja XD


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 2, 2012)

Esta discusión la vengo viendo desde que entré en el foro. Todos hablan en teoría, pero porqué no construyen sus circuitos y prueban? De esas linternas chinas compré como diez y casi todas tuve que convertirlas. Ya lo expliqué en otro post. Se quemaron la mitad de los leds. Primero empezaron a titilar algunos y después se terminaban quemando. Por la experiencia y lo he comprobado: siempre poner una R delante de una serie de leds o de uno solo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola.

Sí usas una pila de 3V puede poner (N) LEDs en paralelo, o puede usar una fuente regulada de 3.3V, lo que no debes hacer es poner (N) LEDs en paralelo con una sola resistencia limitadora y una fuente de de alimentación.

Por supuesto es mejor poner una resistencia limitadora a cada LEDs. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

shadow_x dijo:


> ok ya para olvidarme de los led, si tengo 5 leds en paralelo alimentados por una fuente de 3v siendo 3V el voltaje operativo de los leds ¿que puede salir mal? supongamos que la fuente es de máximo 2 amperes con fusible
> 
> este tema me gusta, Aunque se insista que no se pueden conectar en paralelo es divertido pensar modos de hacer que funcionen los leds en paralelo XD pensar fuera de la caja XD



[Modo_borde]
XD yo empezaría por poner el corrector ortográfico al navegador, a mi me salva de continuos errores.
Después usaría el buscador y leería lo que se ha repetido mil veces
Y ya por último como soy mas listo que nadie y soy cabezota lo que haría es ponerlos todos en paralelo y ver por mi mismo como quemo los leds
Como aún así no me lo creería repetiría el paso tres no menos de diez veces para quemar al menos cien leds ya que son baratos
[/Modo_borde]

En serio, ya se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva. Haz lo que quieras.


----------



## shadow_x (Ago 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> [Modo_borde]
> XD yo empezaría por poner el corrector ortográfico al navegador, a mi me salva de continuos errores.
> Después usaría el buscador y leería lo que se ha repetido mil veces
> Y ya por último como soy mas listo que nadie y soy cabezota lo que haría es ponerlos todos en paralelo y ver por mi mismo como quemo los leds
> ...


 
mas que poner el corrector ortografico es ponerle pilas nuevas al teclado inalambrico XD

y como dice "elaficionado" si tienes una fuente de poder en voltaje de trabajo de led (3 a 3.3v) puedes poner tantos leds en paralelo como aguante la fuente


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola.

Lo que dije funciona, tal vez no se malogren los LEDs (pero, ya que no existen 2 LEDs 100% iguales, unos LEDs trabajarán más que otros (diferente brillo).
La conexión en paralelo no es la mejor forma de conectar LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2012)

También los puedes guardar en el horno a 230º y darles dos martillazos antes de montarlos. No hay ningún problema, yo una vez lo hice y no se rompieron, lo recomiendo.


----------



## freddy0062 (Sep 18, 2012)

3 años despues de fabricado (e instaldo en mi auto) mi dimmer por PWM para leds... y estos aun siguen vivos. Sin embargo desde hace 3 años aun tengo en el tablero 2 leds conectados en paralelo a una fuente de 5V usando un 7805, con la cual tambien cargo la bateria de mi celular... y estos tambien siguen vivos....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

el tema es el uso.
el problema con los leds para iluminacion es que los quieren usar "al re- mango "

antes los leds lso usabamos para señalizar, nadie se mandaba a pretender sacarles el mayor brillo posible y esi es que nunca sacas de una placa un led quemado .


----------



## Scooter (Sep 19, 2012)

Si algo se usa de vez en cuando en entornos favorables como pueda der una casa , lo normal es que funcione. Si se le exige el máximo en entornos hostiles ya es mas dificil.


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 19, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con scooter y fernandob.
Monté hace tiempo un sistema de iluminación nocturno para un acuario que pretendia simular la luz de la luna. Lo armé usando un cargador de celular reciclado y 2 LED's azules con su respectiva resistencia limitadora. Hasta ahí, todo corresponde con la teoría. 
El problema fue que uno de los LED's, estaba muy muy cerca del fluorescente del acuario, y se calentaba mucho. Al tercer amanecer de mi proyecto solo lo pude usar como carbonilla.
El otro, tardó algo más en estirar la pata, y no fue el calor, sino la humedad. Al mes y poco me lo encontré en el fondo del acuario, porque los terminales se habian oxidado, y no sé aún como acabaron por partirse.
A lo que me vengo a referir, es que ni siguiendo la teoria, tienes un 100% de garantias de que un proyecto sea funcional pasado un tiempo. Tienes que tener en cuenta un sinfin de otros factores, que es a lo que se refiere scooter. No me habría pasado lo mismo, si por ejemplo, hubiese colocado los LEDs fuera del acuario por ejemplo...o si en vez de tenerlos encendidos 12 horas al día, los hubiese encendido solamente 2. Lo que si es complicado, es que sin seguir la teoria, pretendas tener un 100% de exito en las pretensiones de tu montaje. Imaginate un LED en la intemperie, sin resistencia limitadora, que en verano se pueda calentar...no sé...40ºC-50ºC?...bfff, va a durar menos que un plátano en una jaula de monos.
Personalmente, SIEMPRE uso R limitadora independiente por cada LED. No es que sean muy caros, pero las resistencias tampoco lo son, y como se suele decir, mejor prevenir que curar.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2012)

Además siempre hay que considerar los costes indirectos que pueden multiplicar por mil el "ahorro".
Caso 1 , uso el led para señalizar mi fuente en mi casa, si se funde lo cambio en un minuto y de paso uso otro color para variar. He ahorrado 2ctm y me he gastado 80 en un led nuevo.
Caso 2, el led está en un marcador a 12m de altura en una ciudad a 100km de donde vivo... el ahorro de la resistencia de 2ctm me puede salir por cientos de euros; viaje, grua, quedar mal con el cliente....
Caso 3, el led está en una linterna, mi única linterna y estoy de viaje un fin de semana en el monte, o peor aún haciendo espeleología. ¿Como se valora el "ahorro" de quedarse completamente tirado?


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 20, 2012)

Hombre....yo creo....que en el caso 2, el LED se queda donde esta...eh? jejeje


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2012)

Si, claro, te llama el cliente y te dice _"esto que mira que si quieres cobrar algo y tal que ya si eso lo vas arreglando para ayer que menuda M que me has montado... que los otros 20 que te encargué los vas olvidando y te vas metiendo el material que has comprado por..."_, osea si, se puede quedar fundido sin pegas, has ahorrado 0,02€ y ya con eso ya tienes margen.
En mi caso, un caso real, al proveedor lo mandé a "donde tu sabes" y cobró "ya te imaginas el que" los 100km de ida y 100 de vuelta, el peaje de la autopista, el ridículo y mil disculpas a mi cliente me lo tragué yo.

Está claro que esto no es una ciencia exacta, que se puede dar el caso de montar en paralelo y en no paralelo y se rompa el "bueno", eso es posible pero poco probable. Lo mas probable es que se rompa el "malo", contra componentes defectuosos no podemos hacer mucho, contra diseños defectuosos es absurdo no querer hacerlo.


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 20, 2012)

Estais hablando de ponerle una miserable resistencia por serie... pues  claro, eso es lo minimo. Pero por lo general, yo suelo poner algo asi: (llamadme pijo si quereis )


Yo compro los transistores en grandes cantidades por internet, y el  circuito sale mucho mas barato que los LED (claro que depende del LED que pongas), tambien exige mas trabajo, pero con esto te aseguras de que  tendran la corriente "exacta".

La calidad del producto influye mucho, cuanto lo estreses, y la disipación. Por eso si queres que te dure "eternamente" es interesante hacer trabajar a los LED a menos corriente que la que dice el fabricante, y si hace falta mas luz, pues, se ponen unos cuantos LED mas.

Por eso este diseño usa una resistencia de 39Ω, para hacer trabajar a los LED a unos 16mA, suponiendo que lo nominal son 20mA; que seria con una resistencia de 33Ω.

Por ejemplo; los semaforos LED, yo no se si los led estan en paralelo o no, no los he visto por dentro, pero probablemete si, y eso ayuda a que se quemen, pero independientemente de esto tampoco me estraña que se quemen, ya que (en mi opinion) los estresan demasiado, mucha luminosidad, y casi todo el tiempo encendidos, y esto tambien ayuda a que se quemen, ademas tanta luminosidad de noche ofende.

PD: la version MOSFET no es recomendable a mas de 20V (lo digo por si acaso)


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 20, 2012)

Acerca de los semaforos LED...conozco el caso de los que hay en Barcelona, y por ende, como es mayormente el mismo fabricante (al menos) para gran parte de España...puedo afirmar que el diseño es un tanto mezclado...Van alimentados a 48VDC...con tiras de LED's serie en varias tiras en paralelo...No se si se me entiende....si cada color del semaforo tiene 100LED's...hay 10 tiras en paralelo con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras de las que cuelgan 10 LED's en serie....10x10 = 100 LED's....así de facil. Por eso, cuando se funden, quedan esos curiosos triangulos oscurecidos....Por otro lado, te puedo afirmar por experiencia, que la mayoria de semaforos LED's que no funcionan se deben por orden a:

1º-Ataques de roedores a los cables de alimentación (parece mentira, pero así és).
2º-Inclemencias meteorologicas, e inundación de los compartimentos estancos...con la consiguiente oxidación de terminales y pistas.
3º-Derribos derivados de accidentes y bandalismos.
4º-Sobretensiones de Red o malfunción de luminarias (LED's).

Por otra parte, eL1ct, me ha gustado tu consideración respecto a la corriente del LED, en FP nos enseñaron siempre a usar como corriente funcional, un termino medio entre la corriente mínima nominal del LED, y la máxima nominal... (10-20mA)...con lo que siempre he calculado las resistencias basandome en un consumo de unos 15 mA por LED...en los LED's estandar.


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 20, 2012)

Digo lo de los semaforos, porque oi por ahi que ponian los LED en paralelo, y despues me fije en un semaforo que hay cerca de donde vivo, y el verde tenia unos cuantos LEDs apagados y otros parpadeando de una forma no muy rapida, pero aparentemente arbitraria... y obviamente otros encendidos.

Cuando vi esto pense; vaya chapuza, seguro que se podria hacer mejor... ya que, seguramente un semaforo de esos valdra un paston, y se supone que los LED, si los usas dentro de los valores nominales, el fabricante te asegura que tienen una vida de al rededor de 50.000 horas (depende del fabricante), o mas, si los tratas bien. Y no hace tanto que los pusieron... asi que pense; aqui falla algo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2012)

El ejemplo que puse eran precisamente semáforos y si, estaban en paralelo.
Por lo que se ve que todos lo están; es raro el que no tiene parte caput.
También es cierto que fallan por remesas, ahora ya no trabajo en eso pero si, menuda chapuza y eso que es una cuestión de seguridad.


----------



## dagofile (Feb 2, 2013)

*LUMINARIA LED RGB CON PIC12FXXX*​ 
Queridos amigos del foro, ahora por qui en esta ocasion voy a compartir con uds un circuito que diseñe para un acuario pequeño. 
El circuito lo hice en EAGLE y el programa lo realice en Asembler. Espero que les guste porque ma mi me funciono de maravillas.
Vea el circuito a continuacion:​ 


​ 
Ahora des dejo el PCB para que puedan imprimir:​ 




Si desean les dejo el programita......​


----------



## snakewather (Feb 2, 2013)

Entonces al final cual fue el circuito Bueno ya revolvieron al chavo jajajaja


----------



## carlos jara (Abr 17, 2013)

hola dagofile hice arme tu proyecto pero no funciona  con que cristal trbajas de 4 o 20 mhz probe con los dos cristales y probe con tus dos codigos HEX pero ninguno funciona


----------

